# Baby Items



## Shaanz (Aug 12, 2009)

This is for the mothers on this board. 
I am looking for second hand baby stuff eg. car seat, pack n play, crib ens....

If any of you still have these items and are thinking of selling, or know of someone who wants to get rid of their baby things, please let me know. I would really appreciate it.

Thanks,
Shaanz


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi,

Sorry for forgetfulness, but where are you based?

I'm currently in process of moving out of a large two bed apartment into a MUCH smaller place, and am in desperate need of getting rid of many baby things - cot, pram, swing seat, baby bath, stair gates etc. 

If you are in Sharm or plan to be any time soon then let me know


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

Just realised your "location" at the top says Cairo, so probably you won't be in Sharm any time soon, but hey, offer is there if you are


----------



## Shaanz (Aug 12, 2009)

Sam said:


> Just realised your "location" at the top says Cairo, so probably you won't be in Sharm any time soon, but hey, offer is there if you are


Hi Sam,

Thanks for the offer, I am trying my best to figure out a way to get the items here. I haven't told my hubby yet, but i will do so tonight and see what he suggests. If possible, could u pm me a price list with the items u have right now?

Thanks again
Shaanz


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

Shaanz said:


> Hi Sam,
> 
> Thanks for the offer, I am trying my best to figure out a way to get the items here. I haven't told my hubby yet, but i will do so tonight and see what he suggests. If possible, could u pm me a price list with the items u have right now?
> 
> ...


Hi

Would you be able to take it from Sharm?? Let me know if not as I'd have to see how much it would be to take the items to Cairo for you, and also let me know which items you would be interested in. To be honest, it is all used stuff and given I'm no longer with my daughter's father I am really not going to be having any more babies so just tell me what you think is a fair price and take it


----------



## Shaanz (Aug 12, 2009)

Sam said:


> Hi
> 
> Would you be able to take it from Sharm?? Let me know if not as I'd have to see how much it would be to take the items to Cairo for you, and also let me know which items you would be interested in. To be honest, it is all used stuff and given I'm no longer with my daughter's father I am really not going to be having any more babies so just tell me what you think is a fair price and take it


Hubby suggested we fetch the stuff by car....but i am mostly interested in the big things, such as the cot and pram. This is our first baby and i do not know the value of these things in Egypt, neither does he. And him being Egyptian he'll probably come up with a ridiculously low price which wouldn't be fair to you. So please give me a quote. And what else do u have, im trying to spend as little on baby stuff, cos we are in the process of moving as well, so which is why i am looking at getting the things used. And i am not planning on another baby after this one..lol.


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

Shaanz said:


> Hubby suggested we fetch the stuff by car....but i am mostly interested in the big things, such as the cot and pram. This is our first baby and i do not know the value of these things in Egypt, neither does he. And him being Egyptian he'll probably come up with a ridiculously low price which wouldn't be fair to you. So please give me a quote. And what else do u have, im trying to spend as little on baby stuff, cos we are in the process of moving as well, so which is why i am looking at getting the things used. And i am not planning on another baby after this one..lol.


I've been trying to find some images online to be able to give you an idea of what I have before you travel - would hate to waste your time. If you can PM me your email address I will try to take some photos of the bed, pram, swing and send them to you with an idea of price. We also have carry cot, car seat (which has been adopted by our nursery for the last year or so for other children) and carrier (I can't remember the proper name, but you know where you strap the child to your chest) if you are interested. Think the carry cot and carrier are in Cairo though as haven't been used for so long.


----------



## Shaanz (Aug 12, 2009)

Sam said:


> I've been trying to find some images online to be able to give you an idea of what I have before you travel - would hate to waste your time. If you can PM me your email address I will try to take some photos of the bed, pram, swing and send them to you with an idea of price. We also have carry cot, car seat (which has been adopted by our nursery for the last year or so for other children) and carrier (I can't remember the proper name, but you know where you strap the child to your chest) if you are interested. Think the carry cot and carrier are in Cairo though as haven't been used for so long.


Ok, so i just pm'd u my email address. I know that car seats come in different sizes according to the weight of the child...which one do u have? Ummm pls send me images of all and we can decide from there.


----------

